# The dream Scottish Trip



## 118332 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
After blowing the life savings on a new CI 694, my wife and I would love to get a few weeks away to scotland, and this is where advice for other experienced Motorhomers would be a great help.

The 694 isn't a huge van and very easy to drive but I'm quite nervous of the tight and winding roads that all the most scenic places in britian seem to have.

We are hoping to get up to Scotland in late spring (end May/june) and both being hopeful hill walkers would like to get in a few mountains. I have seen a posts from others about the A82 Glenn Coe and Oban route and think it looks fantastic. But I would like some route advice as to road widths Etc for getting in and out of sites around this area.

Ideally I would love to do up one coast and back down another, has anyone done this ?and where do you reccomend stopping, staying, avoiding.

This all comes from a very bad experince in a gridlocked Malven with double parked narrow roads and road rage happy locals, I have had no real problems with Cotswolds, French Alps, and Brecon Beacons so far but would like an idea of what we are letting are self's in for before we set off.

All idea's suggestions welcome,

Many Thanks!


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*dream scottish trip*

Hi, you should have few problems at that time of year, even single track roads have lots of passing places, just keep an eye on rear view mirror as the locals don't like to be held up by sightseeers. You will find lots of wild camping all over, we always find it best not to stop in view of a house, or if possible speak to them nicely (I don't mean grovel), and you will be warmly received. I usually take lots of carrier bags and make a point of picking up any litter that has been left so as not to be associated with it. I have often been thanked by local people for that.
Just go and enjoy the experience for that is what it will be, it always gets me all emotional when I am their.
Curlyboy


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

I had the same fear, but after a trip to Skye last week, and also driving the motorhome up and over the "Pass of the cattle", I can safely say, its not an issue. My motorhome is the Chausson Welcome 17. No idea how this compares size wise to you.

Gary.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi
We took our 8m Burstner down the west coast in June this year and encountered no problems on the roads. Plenty of passing places just keep an eye out for any oncoming traffic. Its sometimes a relief to see a car approaching as you can pull in and both enjoy the view for a minute or two!! Found a couple of stunning wildcamping spots - pm if you want more details.
Don't miss Dunfries and Galloway - not as dramatic as further North but really beautiful as well. 
Sally


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dreamdrive and welcome to MotorhomeFacts. I hope you find this site as useful as the other 29,000 plus but be warned, it IS addictive. That's why I'm on it now! :lol:

Scotland will be no problem in your CI694 which is basically the same as Our Coral. Auntie Sandra and I have just spent a month in Scotland and had a thoroughly pleasant time.

We did Elgol, on the Isle of Skye, 15 miles each way of single track road. The school bus manages it and so did we!

We also had a day out, driving from the Kyle of Lochalsh to Fort William, then to Mallaig. Lots of road building going on but the views remain stunning. At Mallaig, we had our fish n chips lunch then boarded the ferry to Armadale, on Skye. I worried about Our Coral's low overhang when boarding the ferry but no problems at all. I even did a three-point turn in order to drive off! :roll: Then back up Skye on perfectly sound roads, to visit the Co-op at Broadford, to top up the wine store! :wink:

If you try this link to my nephew's live webcam, near Lochalsh, you'll see some of the stunning views that are awaiting:

http://www.914outdoor.co.uk/content/view/15/29/

Wherever you wander, whatever you do, have a great time. AND... if you subscribe to this site for a tenner, you'll have access to ALL its amenities.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hi

This is my "sort of itinerary" for 7 - 8 weeks away in the Spring.

Starting at the CCC Dunbar, on to Edinburgh. St Andrews, via Dundee to Aberdeen on the coast road, coast road to Inverness, so via Fraserburgh and Elgin, Inverness, Dingwall, Wick, Thurso, coast road to Durness, Ullapool, Kyle of Lochash, Skye, back to Inverness then the A82 along Loch Ness, Fort Willliam and then all points to Luss, Loch Long and so on, finally back to Dunbar.

Russell


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dreamdrive. Welcome to MHF.

Do you happen to have a tenner left after spending your hard-earned? 
If so then if you subscribe you'll be able to access the Search facility and type in (wait for it..... :wink: ) "Scotland". There'll be loads of info there & you can sort out the relevant bits from the many posts.

Saves a lot of duplication from other Posters too!

Just a thought :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Scotland is there to enjoy.Just take your time,your in no rush and it will be a breeze.We had a fantastic time up there in August and went all over the place in our 9m motorhome,including tiny little single track roads with passing places.I cant wait to get back there to be honest.  

steve


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Support Telbell's view - join and search; lots of us have done detailed posts on this topic earlier this year.

Your mh size will not be a problem in Scotland. White vans get everywhere!


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dreamdrive

For walking from site head for CC Morvich, no problems at all getting there, we did fine in ours.

Look on here for information, Falls of Glomach, and the mountain hut, had site of Eagle and Otters.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hi Dreamdrive

As I live in the shetland Islands, there are two ways south,

Shetland to Aberdeen, 13 hours ferry on a good day :lol:

Shetland to Kirkwall, in Orkney, 6 hours, then another ferry of 1 hour from Orkney to Gills bay on the UK mainland (a few miles west of John-o-Groats)

I have travelled up from Aberdeen, on the East coast, West coast, and up through the centre, also travelled up the west coast from Blackpool, along the north coast, and down the east coast back to Aberdeen for the ferry home,

I travel in a 6 mtr coach built with overcab, 5 berth, (see avatar) and have never had any trouble with the roads in Scotland,

My personal choice is to travel north up the west coast, to the Isle of Skye, Ullapool, Scourie Moor, Laxford Bridge, Durness, Then follow the coast road east along the top of Scotland to Thurso, and on to John-o-groats,then down the east coast,

When you travel north, you will drive past Loch Linnhe, then on to Fort William, you have two options, turn left past Loch Eil and the coast road up to Mallaig and the ferry to the Isle of Skye, or go on to Speen Bridge, and past Loch Lochy to Invergarry and turn left, or better still go on past Fort Augustus to Invermoriston and then turn left on to the A887 :!: I think, and this road will take you to Kyle of Lochalsh, and the Skye bridge.

There is a small camp site close to the Cullin Hills,

There is good wild camping at Dunnet Head (((IN GOOD WEATHER))) not if you have gale force winds.

There is a passenger ferry from John-o-Groats to Orkney, lots of people go over to Orkney on this ferry and take the day trip bus, then come back to John-o-Groats, then take the MH over for a few days, so if you are thinking of going to Orkney, take the MH from Gills Bay,
Again there are lots of places to wild camp in Orkney,

Good luck and have a good holiday


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi my best friend had a wonderful time in Scotland a few months ago have a read of her posts
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-48225-0.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47511-0.html


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

You will probably find it difficult to find an uninteresting road or view anywhere in Scotland  May/June - the midges may well be getting into their stride about then. 

Don't forget Dumfries and Galloway. It may not be as spectaculor as the Highlands, but the coastline, villages and highlands in miniture (Glen Trool) are well worth a visit. We don't get too many tourists either.

Sue


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

We toured the Highlands and Islands this year and had a terrific time. Absolutely no problems with the roads but I personally avoided the west coast of Mull. Here's the route we took.....


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

The only road that you should not attempt is the southerly route (called the Bealach na Ba) into Applecross - the views are outstanding but only the brave attempt it in a motorhome. Applecross itself is an outstanding place (the local inn serves sea-food to die for) with plenty of wild camping if you pass through the village heading south (there is also a campsite if needed for services). But, the only suitable route is down the coast from the north, and you have to head back by the same route.

Make sure that you do not let your fuel tank fall below halfway, sometimes the garages are scarce and sometimes a squeeze to line up with a suitable pump, LPG in particular is sometimes difficult to access. I understand that about 50 percent of the small country garages have closed down in Scotland over the past two years, so beware.

You will love it - Roger


----------

